# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Розница > 1С - Розница 8.X >  Ищу описание конфигурации "Магазин одежды и обуви" (Рарус), редакция 2.

## Chesnok

Доброго дня.
Ищу мануал для конфигурации "Магазин одежды и обуви" (Рарус), версия 2.

----------

